# Hope Hicks, men, could you explain to me the dynamics of that relationship?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Is that an emotional affair? A love unrequited? Trump is talking about making her chief of staff ..... not bad for a fashion model.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Perhaps she will do things with cigars that would make slick Willy blush.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Cutting a cigar, without a cigar cutter...


----------

